# spoiled rotten



## bunadettesmom (Jul 8, 2015)

My 1 year old netherland dwarf is honestly spoiled. She has temper tantrums if she doesn't get her way. Only listens when she thinks she is going to get a treat and will run away with things that are needed. Like toilet paper but only when you're on the toilet. All towels are hers and you are not to take them when she is playing with them. And she will take your phone. Anyone else have a spoiled bunny.


----------



## MiniLopMad (Jul 8, 2015)

Yes! One of my girls is like this hahaha


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Jul 8, 2015)

i have 2 bunnies like this my boy storm and my girl diamond hahha.... but its pretty cute when they have tantrums


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jul 8, 2015)

Trix never threw one tantrum; she knew that she could just give me a look and she got whatever she wanted. Bunadette sounds like a fabulously awesome little diva.


----------



## bunadettesmom (Jul 9, 2015)

She loves running up to my boyfriend and giving him sad eyes for a treat. And if he doesn't she slaps him and won't look at him ha.


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Jul 9, 2015)

storm does puppy eyes and nose bumps me sadly and i give in every time... he has me trained well hahhah


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Jul 9, 2015)

borderline Charlie is like that w/ me esp. at when he hops on my bed. 

he ll dig and dig a blanket and at when I pick him up, he ll bite into the blanket and wont let go ( w/ that bring the small blanket w/ him till gravity kicks in and he ll let go ... )

i ll just put him on the ground and he would just hop away w/ shaking his tail. its like a game to him because not even 5 mins. later he is doing the same thing ( and this goes on like several times too )


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 9, 2015)

the thing to keep in mind is, Dogs have masters, Cats have staff, and Rabbits have slaves.


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Jul 11, 2015)

omg i totally agree with that Nancy :lalalala: i am my dogs masters and my rabbits slave heheh


----------



## pani (Jul 11, 2015)

I pay for the rent and possessions, but the house and everything inside it belong to the buns.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jul 11, 2015)

When Trigger was still around, it was clear that I was his slave. He tolerated his Dumpy, but loved his mummers and basically any attractive woman who would make a fuss over him. If it wouldn't have been for Trix, I probably would have had a complex. He never begged for food from his mummers; only did that to me.


----------

